# Scripting DisplayName and DisplayVersion



## johnbird99 (Feb 25, 2013)

Hello 

I am doing a undit of installed software on PC's and I was looking at this as a way of getting a list;

reg query "HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall" /s | findstr /B ".*DisplayName"

This is great because It gives me a list of all the programms but I need the version too.

Does any one know how I can add the display version to the code above and output it to a text file on C drive please.

Thank you,

John


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

reg query "HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall" /s | findstr /R /C:"^.*DisplayName" /C:"^.*DisplayVersion"


----------

